# Tablero de ajedrez electronico



## simagin (Mar 9, 2010)

Soy aficionado al ajedrez y tambien tengo programado un juego en C que juega a nivel maestro. Estoy tanteando un poco conocer el mundo de la electronica para construirme un tablero electronico sensorial: las piezas tendrían un iman y cada casilla del tablero tendría sensores electromagnéticos. Mi idea seria detectar cuando se levanta o baja una pieza y por medio de unos circuitos integrados enviar los movimientos a un PC por puerto USB, e incluso, siendo mas ambicioso por un lcd para recibir los movimientos o con luces en cada escaque para hacer el movimiento del tablero.

Tengo bastantes nociones de programación y algo también de programación de sistemas embebidos, pero en la parte electrónica estoy algo flojo, aunque recuerdo cosas de la universidad (soy ingeniero informático).

Bueno, mi post es porque estoy tanteando si el proyecto es viable o no. ¿Qué necesito? ¿lo considerais dificil? Se que hay gente que ha hecho proyectos similares y aunque requieren algo dificil son viables, es mas, incluso hay empresas que hacen esto, pero a mi me gustaria construirme el mio propio.

Asi pues, por donde creeis que debo empezar, que dificultad tengo y etc etc.

Fermin

P.D. El punto final sería poder embeber mi propio juego y jugar contra el sin pc jejee

muchas gracias a todos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 9, 2010)

En tu caso es un problema de dinero.

Me explico:
El micro no tiene mucha importancia con un pic18f4550 podrias apañar el tema del usb y pantalla, relativamente sencillo y sabes compilar en C.

Con imanes sale caro ya que necesitas tantos sensores de hall como posiciones. (aunque se podria hacer trampas  con sensores lineales i triangulando)

El problema esta en el trablero, normalmente se utiliza teclados mutiplexados, pero en tu caso necesitas no solo conocer la posicion sino ademas la pieza.

Te recomiendo imvestigar como funcionan los tableros comerciales y preguntar en los foros.

Supongo que la forma mas sencilla es utilizando conectores tipo jack (audio) con una resistencia y un condensador o algo similar.

Tambien deberias buscar un poco de informacion sobre como funcionan los teclados matriciales y la multiplexacion de led's.

Con esos datos en mente sera mas facil plantear los objetivos y buscar la solucion mas optima.



Creo recordar qie los mas sencillos se tecleaba la posicion con un teclado y por una pantalla se obtenia la respuesta de la maquina.


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Siguiendo las ideas de tiopepe123, A mi se me ocurre una codificacion:

0 - pieza blanca
1 -pieza negra

000 = Torre
001 = Caballo
010 = Alfil
011 = Rey
100 = Reina

necesito 4 bits para identificar plenamente cada pieza del juego.

En cada casilla pongo un conector de 4 pines macho y la pieza tiene su equivalente hembra. Un circuito lee cada patron y los envio a una PC o micro y... (luego completo)

Otra forma es desarrollar un programa de vision robotica con la webcam que identifique piezas y posiciones (se dice facil!).

Saludos


----------



## simagin (Mar 10, 2010)

En realidad basta con poner un rele reed en ambolla:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/f0/ReedSwitch.jpg/500px-ReedSwitch.jpg

No hace falta conocer la pieza que mueve. SOlo es necesario saber que casillla es el origen y cual el destino. Esos dos datos se envian al ordenador que ya el sabe que pieza hay en cada casilla.


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Es que mi diseño es para evitar que las piezas se caigan del tablero !?!!?.
Pero ya entiendo y tienes razon. Entonces reed switch pegado debajo de cada casilla y un magneto pegado debajo de la pieza, verdad ?.


----------



## simagin (Mar 10, 2010)

eso es. Así es como he leido que lo hacen los tableros comerciales. Como ves parece que se como se hace, pero como nunca he hecho nada electrónico no se por donde empezar. ¿Qué me recomendais leer/hacer? (solo recuerdo lo que dimos en clase de electronica hace ya muchos años)


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Los reed switch son relativamente faciles de conseguir. Para el iman habria que probar dos opciones: vienen en una lamina para pegatinas que se pegan en superficies metalicas o bien se emplean segmentos magneticos de los empleados en los cierres de las neveras. Habria que escoger una muestra de cada uno y hacer una prueba de montaje en un tablero y ver que cómo responden. Se debe verificar que el reed switch cambia de estado (con un ohmimetro) al poner o remover la pieza/ficha con el iman en la casilla. 

Superada esta etapa se cablean los reed switch como dijo tiopepe123 formando una matriz de reed switch (lo mas facil del mundo).

Saludos.


----------



## simagin (Mar 10, 2010)

Los imanes se pueden comprar en:
http://www.demacmotor.net/catalog/p...d=707&osCsid=62d51abd4f1d0c334a3c0601e3bf9e50
p.e. el de 8mm tiene una fuerza de aprox 800gr y son relativamente baratos.

ya digo que soy todavia muy inexperto. asi q preguntas básicas:
a) como lo debo montar todo, en una protoboard?
b) si a) si, entonces el circuito quedara endeble a translados y demás no?


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Por ahora buscate un tablero de ajedrez con lamina de madera o plastica (nunca metal). Los magnetos deben poderse pegar en la base de las piezas. Nota que si los imanes son muy grandes o las piezas quedan muy juntas se pueden producir repulsion magnetica entre las fichas.

El reed switch si es un poco largo, asi que la casilla del tablero debe ser de un tamaño tal que se pueda ponerlo sin interferencia. Hay que acomodar 64 Reed switches.

Lo del protoboard viene luego. Lo primero es que imanes y reeds se puedan montar el en tablero y que operen bien. Garantizado esto, vienen las conexiones.

Saludos.


----------



## simagin (Mar 10, 2010)

OK, aunque viene un poco el problema. Tendre que buscar un tablero que sea fino pq sino imagino que los imanes pueden no dar potencia suficiente para el rele que hay debajo. Además me imagino que todo esto implica construir una caja que esconda todos los cables y reles, y cuya tapa superior sea el tablero. eso creo q va a ser dificil. nunca he sabido como hacer una caja a medida


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Pero para ensayar, busca una lamina delgada de metacrilato (un plastico transparente y rigido) para probar. Si llegara a funcionar con este, es facil pintar el tablero sobre la lamina. Y el tablero necesita un espacio debajo. Mira la imagen que encontre. Es un borde que levanta el tablero dejando un espacio por debajo. No tiene que ser mucho, con unos 2 cm seria suficiente, creo. Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 10, 2010)

"El problema esta en el trablero, normalmente se utiliza teclados mutiplexados, pero en tu caso necesitas no solo conocer la posicion sino ademas la pieza."
No hace falta identificar ni con conectores (que pasaria a ser un juego de habilidad) ni nada... con tener un sensor en cada posicion alcanza, partiendo de que conocemos la posicion de todas las piezas para detectar cual es la que se mueve basta con ver que sensor cambio su estado y donde se coloca la pieza... no se si se entiende...


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 11, 2010)

Hola fernandoae: Si, ya Simagin lo aclaró. Serian dos los sensores que cambian de estado en cada jugada: uno donde estaba la pieza y el otro, donde fue a parar.

La dificultad esta en el barrido de los sensores, para conocer esos cambios. Aqui, a diferencia de los teclados matriciales aparecen varias "teclas" pulsadas !!! .

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 11, 2010)

Usando el PPJOY y la interface por puerto paralelo tenes 60 entradas... pudiendo presionar todos los botones a la vez... capaz que funciona con los adaptadores usb.


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 11, 2010)

...fernandoae...


----------



## mat4 (Mar 11, 2010)

Buenas, estuve viendo que ya resolvieron la parte de el sensado, por lo tanto como llegue tarde quiza les sirva mi idea para la interfaz. 
Se me ocurre que podes hacer una logica de multiplexores puestos en cascada, usando los CD4067.
Seria de la siguiente forma, 4 MUX conectados a los Reed Switch, y a las salidas de los MUX otro CD4067, en total serian 5, pero podrias leer 64 casilleros, claro que tendrias que hacer un buen programa que este sincronizado con los MUX, pero creo que no es problema para vos.
Te recomiendo que los montes en un PCB, sino tendrias problemas con el ruido, si bien los MUX tienen una resistensia X por canal, esta no deberia afectar porque estas trabajando con niveles CMOS.

Espero que les haya servido, Cualquier cosa avisenme.


----------



## alberthx (Jul 6, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro yo tambien estoy haciendo lo mismo y ya tengo toda la parte electronica, lo que me hace falta es el ingreso de los pulsos hacia la pc ya que estoy haciendo un proyecto que me permita visualizar los movimientos del tablero fisico en la pc, hemos hecho el programa del ajedres en c++ pero no hemos podido hacer la interface si alguien tal ves puede dar informacion sobre como hacer la interface con la pc les agradeceria un monton y pondre aqui el proyecto terminado para que lo vean y como se construyó. Gracias


----------



## mat4 (Jul 6, 2010)

Las entradas pueden ser por puerto serie, paralelo o usb. En realidad depende de cuantas necesitas, las cuales seria bueno que nos informes.


----------



## alberthx (Jul 7, 2010)

Que tal Tengo codificado las 64 entradas pulsadas en cuatro partes de 16 entradas desde el tablero... Esto quiere decir que agupe de 16 en 16 y las converti en binarias dandome como resultado 4 salidas en binario y obtuve 16 salidas que pretendo insertar a la pc, entonces necesito 16 entradas que ingresen por puerto serial, usb ademas me piden que lo haga inhalambricamente hacia la pc de tal manera que el tablero de ajedres no este conectado a la pc pero es un reto muy grande ya que no dispongo de mucho tiempo para la investigacion de todas formas agradesco toda la informacion que puedan suministrar aqui en este foro


----------



## Natanjimenez (Oct 3, 2010)

saludos
opinare un poco tarde pero es que me encontré este foro buscando quien estaba trabajando como lo hago yo en estos momentos yo estoy diseñando mi tablero electrónico también pero empece con unas ideas bastante básica comunicación por Rs_232 usando pic y los sensores simule botones con una matrix 8X8 pero al legar al momento de los sensores los reed Switch aunque me mejor opcion no es lamas factible por el costo en que sube el diseño y recordemos que las caracteristica de un diseño con PIC tiene que ser el precio una de las mas importante ahora experimento con USB con el 18f2550 y con otro tipo de sensor en el tablero


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 3, 2010)

Un uC + una matriz de 8x8 creo que seria lo mas sencillo de implementar.

Respecto a los sensores, se podria usar una interconexion tipo peine en los casilleros y que la ficha sea conductora en la base.

Otra alternativa, seria hacer que el propio tablero fuera un teclado matricial, aca tenes una casa que se dedica a esto (Argentina):

Micro teclados


----------



## Natanjimenez (Oct 3, 2010)

saludos y como seria un teclado de membrana hecho de forma casera es decir algo ornamental que se pueda hacer para diseñar un prototipo


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 3, 2010)

No pude encontrar una foto mas util, pero creo que esta servira para darte una idea de lo que digo. Seria hacer en el Pcb una conexion de este tipo:



Funcionaria como un gamepad, o un control remoto. La ficha deberia ser conductora en la base (de algun tipo de material conductor, o inclusive pegandole alguna capa de grafito que se suelen vender en las casas de electronica).


----------



## Scooter (Oct 3, 2010)

Puedes usar mi esquema de teclado matricial sin escaneo y eso leerlo como quieras; un registro de desplazamiento o un par de codificadores y al puerto paralelo del PC. Al usb no es tan directo.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/teclado-matricial-sin-escaneo-41901/


----------



## Natanjimenez (Oct 3, 2010)

saludos "Cosme" así exactamente me lo recomendó un amigo pero en verdad dude de el contacto porque las piezas generalmente se ponen sutilmente y aveces no necesariamente en el centro de la casilla pero esta semana haré unas pruebas, encontre unos reedSwitch en JAMECO que creo pueden ser una buena opcon son SMT gracias por responder !


----------



## zxeth (Oct 3, 2010)

y porque no switchs simplemente?, un micro abajo de cada casilla y listo, se hacen piezas pesadas y se activan cuando se apoyan las piezas y no por iman.


----------



## Natanjimenez (Oct 3, 2010)

saludos Zxeth Switch no por la misma razon de que el jugador no tenga que esta pendiente si activo o no el switch las piezas deben ser la stauton usadas en competencia no se pueden modificar y lo de un micro en cada casilla no lo entiendo pero gracias ! por opinar


----------



## zxeth (Oct 3, 2010)

pero tampoco sabemos si el rele se activa, si la fuerza magnetica es apaz de mover las placas de metal, o si las placas de metal se trabaron. Si seria asi tendrias que poner un sensor electromagnetico en cada casilla, y te saldria miles _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-94369644-sensores-magnetico-festo-para-cilindros-_JM_, y aun asi no sabrias si se traban o no. Si las piezas deben ser de stauron usadas en competencia y NO SE DEBEN MODIFICAR, entonces lo del iman es una idea desechada ya que no se podria modificar,, y volveriamos al switch =).

Aunque no lo creas al igual que muchas personas, un switch es la mejor herramienta que te puede pasar en automatizacion. No tiene consumo, no son pesados ni grandes, si se las pone con cuidado no se van a trabar nunca y detectan cualquier cosa. Despues de este viene el laser, y el resto de los sensores


----------



## Natanjimenez (Oct 3, 2010)

Cual rele??? si el reedswitch es un sensor electromagnetismo y si habria que estar en todas las casillas pero no nos miles son 64 las piezas se llaman Stauton y no se modificarian sino que se les pegaría un pequeño imán debajo y habría que probar si eso cierra o  abre el contacto . por otro lado no se porque dices que creo que los switch no son una buena herramienta de automatización  y no se porque dice que después los láser pero lo cierto es que es una comparación y analogía errada todos los dispositivos tienen un fin especifico y en algun momento no esfactible usar uno o otro si entiendes entiendes mi punto la idea no es polemizar si no de dar los comentarios correctos


----------



## zxeth (Oct 3, 2010)

por eso mismo, un reed switch es "UN RELE", el rele en lugar de usar un iman fijo usa en electroiman, no se si me entendes. la forma stauton puede ser de cualquier material 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Digo que es uno de los mejores porque es el que se adapta a mas posiciones para detectar cosas, y cuando dije de miles no quise decir casillas sino pesos


----------



## Natanjimenez (Oct 3, 2010)

No un rele no es un reedSwitch son diferente cosa! un relé es un contacto que maneja cargas mayores qu e las que lo controla mantén claro esos concepto te ayudaran mucho al escogerlo en una aplicación y el stauton que se usan en competencias es de una sola forma amigo y jamas seria el de la foto que publicastes esas tipo de piezas son para un ajedrez de lujo


----------



## road24 (Oct 4, 2010)

hola, 
bueno realmente hay muchas maneras y mucahs opiniones, y la verdad la mia todavia esta algo truncada pero yo tengo un tablero electronico algo viejo pero a grandes rasgos funciona asi:

1.- para mover la pieza se levanta la pieza y se presiona sobre la casilla final
2.- el tablero parpadea si el movimiento no esta permitido sino en la pantalla del jugador contrario  ( si estoy jugando una partida contra el mismo tablero) destella
3.- lo interesante de esto es que para mover la pieza es por total magnetismo, y tambien aqui tiene una limitacion en la programacion, pues como fisicamente las desplaza casilla por casilla, tiene que mover a veces algunas piezas para poder realizar el movimiento siendo aqui donde a vecez( muy rara vez pues el mismo tablero evita esta situacion) las piezas no regresan al lugar original o dos piezas terminan en la misma casilla


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 4, 2010)

En mi caso, yo tengo uno que funciona presionando las piezas en las casillas. Similar a este:






La logica era la siguiente:

- Presiono sobre la casilla donde ya se encuentra la pieza, la pantalla indica que se detecta el movimiento.

- Muevo la pieza sobre la casilla deseada y hago presion en ella, la pantalla indica si el movimiento es correcto o no.

Me imagino que debia tener 64 pulsadores, ya que las fichas eran de plastico (descartado cualquier cosa magnetica). El juego era interesante, ya que de esta forma te permitia llevarlo a cualquier lugar.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 12, 2011)

Pero mi hermano es jugador de ajedrez desde siempre y tiene muchos aportes a esto...

como por ejemplo, cómo eliminar una pieza?
o lo que él llama, otra jugada llamada: eliminar un peón al paso?

además hay que reconocer la pieza, para por ejemplo hacer un enroque...eso según mi hermano, es porque se levantan 2 piezas distintas a la vez y caen en 2 casillero s distintos a la vez...diferentes a los originales


----------



## road24 (Nov 14, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Pero mi hermano es jugador de ajedrez desde siempre y tiene muchos aportes a esto...
> 
> como por ejemplo, cómo eliminar una pieza?
> o lo que él llama, otra jugada llamada: eliminar un peón al paso?
> ...



En un ajedrez electronico el movimiento lo hace el jugador pulsando y quitando las piezas cuando come, el mismo programa puede almacenar las variables y saber si la casilla esta ocupada y ademas detectar el tipo de pieza que es, algo un poco mas complicado es manejar las limitaciones del movimiento de la pieza.

El paso al peon es solo una jugada especial, que se da solo en el caso de que un peon use su primer movimiento para moverse 2 casillas ( recordando que el peon solo se puede mover una a menos que sea la primera vez que se mueve este peon en cual caso se le permite saltar una casilla mas) para evitar ser comido por un peon contrario , para lo cual el peon avanza en diagonal y se come al peon como si solo hubiera avanzado una casilla 

El enroque tiene unas mas restricciones como lo es que no se puede hacer si el rey esta en jaque o si el rey termina en jaque y cualquiera de las dos debe cumplir que ni el rey ni la torre que se estan usando deben hacer sido movidas antes. 

En si todo lo anterior es "facil" de contemplar al programar pues son restricciones de las piezas, este tema empezo como una idea de hardware pero no ha avanzado como para llegar al software que se va a plantear utilizar


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 16, 2011)

Por eso mismo, o se debe programar todo, perfectamente, y suponer que nadie hará nada raro...oooo
Programar y tener un hardware que permita saber qué pieza es cada pieza...o lo que es igual a tener un código de 5 bits debajo de cada pieza...

es la única forma de saber a ciencia cierta qué pieza es cual...5 bits = 32 piezas posibles

Sigamos pensando...

Pero...qué pasa cuando un peón llega al final del tablero (octava) y corona???

El jugador puede pedir cualquier pieza, una dama, un caballo...entonces, el peon sale de juego pero ingresa otra pieza, totalmente desconocida...y ya no funciona...

Deben identificarse todas las piezas con un código de al menos 5Bits


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 16, 2011)

Como idea que te puedo dar es que plantees esto:

- Darle un valor a las piezas, ej. peón=1, caballo=2, alfil=3, etc

- Mediante una matriz de 8x8, vas generando donde se encuentra cada pieza, siempre partiendo desde el comienzo de una partida (que obviamente siempre empieza igual ), con lo cual una vez hecho esto no necesitas saber en que posición está c/ficha, si el usuario cambia las fichas de lugar... problema del usuario .

- Crear las reglas de movimiento, y que verifiquen que cada movimiento es válido, en caso de no hacerlo informarle al usuario el error (verificar que el alfil solo se mueva en diagonal y que no pueda saltar otra pieza en su camino, etc)

Con esto solo estarías resolviendo la parte del harware para jugar entre usuarios, después deberías crear el algoritmo para que un jugador juegue contra la máquina, lo cual lo veo complicado .


----------



## electroandres (Nov 16, 2011)

no tengo tiempo de leer todos los comentarios, pero no pensaron en algun sensor optico? En la base, se ponen opto acopladores (diodo infrarrojo y fototransistor o fotodiodio), cuando se apolla la pieza, se refleja la onda y te indica la posicion. No se cuanto salen, pero seguro un optoacoplador debe estar 20 pesos argentinos o menos (depende el lugar). Para distinguir, se puede hacer por colores en la base de las piezas. No se como seria el receptor, pero seria una idea.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 17, 2011)

no solo que ya se pensó, ya hice el codigo...ahi lo subo.

En este codigo se contempla todo, todooo...

Si un peón cualquiera corona digamos una dama...entra otra dama, una segunda dama blanca...no importa...porque va a tener el mismo codigo...va a haber 2 codigos iguales que responden a la dama blanca...y listo...

por ende con sólo 5 bits se logra todo...

entonces un codigo de 5 bits debajo de cada pieza...y una matriz de 8x8 + un PIC18F4550

y Voilà

P/D: se puede simplificar el codigo si le ponemos el mismo codigo a los 8 peones blancos, idem con las torres, y los caballos y los alfiles...

ideam con el color negro...


----------



## electroandres (Nov 17, 2011)

Por curiosidad, como piensan poner el codigo de 5 bits abajo de una pieza?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 19, 2011)

Muy simple electro...

como ya dijeron antes pueden ser 4 o 5 pines...y en el tablero haber 4 o 5 zócalos...en linea...
no se si me explico...

Total las piezas siempre van a estar viendo hacia el centro del tablero, el código puede leerse perfectamente..

4bits...o 5bits...en la pieza no necesitan de un circuito, siquiera de una fuente de alimentación...la fuente la provee el tablero...la pieza sólo manda a masa los pines que son necesarios, los demás quedan en 1 y listo...

Obvio que si usamos el codigo de 4 bits (por ejemplo)...la pieza deberá tener 5 pines...los 4 para los bits y 1 más que lleva la energía desde el tablero hacia la pieza...

la pieza es sólo un "puenteador" entre ese pin de alimentación y los pines necesarios para formar el codigo

es lo más facil del proyecto...

lo más dificil es programar el PIC18F4550 o similar


----------



## electroandres (Nov 19, 2011)

entendi. Yo habia pensado que la pieza no era necesaria colocarla sobre ningun zocalo, pense que era todo sensores que no necesiten perfecta coneccion, sino que se coloquen cerca y lo detecten. El programa el tema de interpretar la ficha y la posicion es facil, lo complicado para mi seria enviarlo al monitor para visualizar el tablero. (No uso pic, uso la linea de Freescale)


----------



## retrofit (Nov 20, 2011)

electroandres dijo:


> entendi. Yo habia pensado que la pieza no era necesaria colocarla sobre ningun zocalo, pense que era todo sensores que no necesiten perfecta coneccion, sino que se coloquen cerca y lo detecten. El programa el tema de interpretar la ficha y la posicion es facil, lo complicado para mi seria enviarlo al monitor para visualizar el tablero. (No uso pic, uso la linea de Freescale)




Pero...¿Por qué complicarse la vida?...
Solo es necesario un pequeño imán en cada pieza.
En el ajedrez se parte de una posición definida, si levantamos, por ejemplo un Peón, el software detecta que Peón es, ese peón solo puede ir a dos casillas, si lo ponemos en una distinta, el software nos avisa de que es un movimiento ilegal.
Si lo ponemos en una casilla válida, el software asignará esa nueva posición para el Peón.
De esta forma siempre hay una casilla de origen y una de destino y el softwre puede controlar en todo momento todas las posiciones.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 20, 2011)

Es lo que yo pensé...porque al igual que vos no se nada de ajedrez...pero hablando con mi hermano que es un master en eso...

Me aclaró que hay muchas jugadas en las que el software (si usamos tu tecnica) nos avisaria que es ilegal cuando en realidad están totalmente permitidas...

ejemplo:

Enroque: se levantan 2 piezas y se cruzan simultáneamente y ninguna va al casillero de la otra.

si usamos el imancito...cómo evitamos que nos salte "jugada ilegal" ?

Peón al paso: un peón avanza 2 casillas y se coloca a la par de un peon enemigo, el enemigo se mueve en diagonal detras del peon anterior y "lo come" sin ubicarse en su casilla, le pasa por detras, pero lo come y el primer peon debe salir de juego

si usamos el imancito...cómo evitamos que nos salte "jugada ilegal" ?

Coronación: al llegar un peón al final del tablero puede coronar, yendose del tablero y trayendo una nueva pieza de afuera, esa pieza que viene de afuera puede ser una dama, un caballo, una torre o un alfil...

si usamos el imancito...cómo determinamos qué pieza entra a jugar?

y así podemos seguir y seguir indefinidamente...

con un pequeño código de 4 o 5 bits, solucionamos todos los problemas de un sólo tiro.


----------



## electroandres (Nov 20, 2011)

MUY BUENA LA IDEA DE @eb4gbf, no lo habia pensado.
se complicaria un poco el soft, pero no es imposible:
para el enroque, te fijas si antes el rey no se alla movido, al realizar el movimiento, compara con la posiciones posibles del enroque (la finalidad de tu movimiento la da un pulsador)
para el peon al paso, te tenes que fijar si el peon esta en la 3 o 4 columna, si no me equivoco. Y haces la comparacion igual que lo anterior.
lo unico que complicaria seria la coronacion, pero se podria hacer por 4 pulsadores que indiquen que pieza vas a traer.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 20, 2011)

Esas son solo 3 complicaciones posibles, y la de la coronación no me esta gustando...

cualquier pieza que se levanta debe moverse...el hecho de alzar y apoyar una pieza en el mismo lugar más de 1 vez saltaria en una jugada ilegal...

Además un tablero así, sólo sirve si todas las partidas comienzan con cada pieza en su lugar, pero muchas veces se arman partidas de un libro para empezar a jugar desde ahi...y entonces?

Eso se usa mucho para aprender, diferentes aperturas...o jaques...

Uf y si nos ponemos a hablar de los jaques mejor...no hablemos


----------



## electroandres (Nov 20, 2011)

el primer punto que mencionaste no habria problema, porque el turno en ajedrez se termina cuando tocas el pulsador, asi que ese no seria problema. Los jaques ya se comlican, pero son necesarios? yo solo haria que que te valla mostrando las posiciones de las fichas. nada mas que eso. Este tablero se utilizaria para competir y no para practicar, por lo tanto las piezas van a empezar siempre en el mismo lugar


----------



## DanielNR (Nov 20, 2011)

Hola a tod@s!! Yo tengo un modelo idéntico al que hay en este video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JV6zaNs5pCg


Me lo dio un conocido y es bastante completo. Tiene 8 niveles de dificultad. Y además es en castellano. La idea de hacerme uno propio creo que sería bastante costoso y algo complicado. Pero si lo lograra crear, está claro que sería todo un orgullo. De todas maneras debo decir que la diferencia de jugar contra una máquina y un jugador de carne y hueso, para mi es muy grande. Creo que a todos aquellos que nos apasiona el ajedrez, esta idea se hace común. 

Un saludo!!


----------



## retrofit (Nov 20, 2011)

Creo que los problemas que se están planteando sobre este método no son insalvables
ya que la mayoría de ellos es cuestión de Software.

Si levantamos una pieza, el Software lo detecta y espera una nueva posición, si dejas la pieza en la misma posición, el Software lo indica ya que "Pieza tocada pieza movida"

Los “Enroques” tienen sus reglas muy bien definidas, el Software las detectaría sin problemas.

La “Captura al paso” igualmente es una cuestión de “Reglas del Ajedrez”

La "Coronación" no tiene mayor problema, cuando un Peón está en la última fila, el Software sabe que el único movimiento posible es "Fuera del Tablero" si el Peón se levanta de su casilla, el Software preguntará ¿Qué pieza queremos recuperar?

El tema de "Análisis de partidas"...
Para posicionar, por ejemplo una Torre, es siempre la misma técnica... 
"Casilla origen","Casilla destino". Tocamos con la Torre en la posición de salida de la Torre, y a continuación, ponemos la Torre en la posición "Destino"

He estado “barrenando” sobre el tema de detección de piezas en el tablero y he pensado que la cosa también funcionaría con fotocélulas.
Esto permitiría utilizar cualquier tipo de pieza ya que las piezas lo único que harían sería tapar un pequeño orificio en el centro de la casilla, en ese orificio habría una fotocélula.
Se necesitarían 64 fotocélulas, pero son más baratas que los Relés Reed 
Solo haría falta un Operacional para detectar la iluminación de cada fotocélula.
Las fotocélulas irían  Multiplexadas, de esta forma con un solo Operacional podríamos detectar cada una de las 64 casillas.
El único problema de este método es que no se podría jugar a oscuras. 

Otra forma sería con “Piezas Inteligentes”, Tecnología RFID, pero esto sería muy caro ya que habría que desarrollar todo el sistema, pero creo que sería muy interesante.

Bueno supongo que esto es un pequeño aporte.

Saludos.


----------



## electroandres (Nov 20, 2011)

el sistema de deteccion que utiliza ese tablero que postiaron, es por sonido, cada vez qe colocan una ficha la hacen golpiar. Se podria hacer este, pero tendria que tener mucha calibracion para que solo toque ese y no al de alado. 
Hasta ahora, las formas de deteccion mencionadas fueron:
Maganetico (relay reed)
Optoacoplador
fotocelulas
sw tipo control remoto (dibujo de pcb)
sonido

habria que analizar cada una.
PD: en electroneumatica, se utiliza un sensor capacitivo, en el cual al acercar algun materia a sus proximidades, varia su dielectrico, por lo tanto varia su capacidad y un circuito resonante varia la precuencia de oscilacion. Tambien podria ser una idea de deteccion, pero habria que estudiar mas a profundidad este tipo de sensor


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 21, 2011)

Estemmm Electroandrés...no te parece que diseñar y fabricar todo un tablero con toda esa electrónica y toda la programación para que sólo cumpla la función de servir en competencia es un poco...no se...ineficiente?

La idea es que sirva para practicar, para competir, para todo...ya que lo hacemos digo hagamoslo bien...o no?

Además puede agregarse o no el reloj dual...y hasta podría ser parte de la programción y del tablero mismo.

Por otro lado todo el sistema que propone EB4GBF esta bueno, y puede ser válido pero los jugadores no pueden perder la concentración leyendo el sistema y su manual de instrucciones cada vez...poniendo una torre en la casilla origen y luego moviendola...y etc


digo


----------



## BKAR (Nov 21, 2011)

muy buen la idea EB4GBF, yo también soy amante del ajedrez...
adjunto un matricial 8*8
pero muy bien, detecta 1 pulso entre 64 posibles

...el chiste ahora es que que si los botones fueran reed switch o algún sensor como ya fue sugerido, esto daria un total de muchas fichas en los escaques "pulsadas" a la vez
bueno con un poco mas de circuiteria se arregla, la idea seria que en cada muestreo del tablero se genere algún resultado que nos diga cuales escaques están ocupados

el sofware en cada turno debería comparar en el registro de la jugada anterior
y decir en el nuevo turno, A2 cambio a A4, esto interpretado por los sensores y el controlador
...claro asignarle posiciones y códigos a las posiciones dentro del registro
para que el software deduzca inequívocamente que ficha es y a donde fue
y asi cada turno...por los inconvenientes de enroque y coronacion no hay problema, ya lo explico EB4GBF



con todo eso acabaría el problema de hardware creo yo, lo demas ya viene departe del sofware


----------

